# R L T 11 Survives!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It is my pleasure to report that the RLT 11 has been dive tested in the "real" world this am and came through with flying colours! I managed a unaided dive to 1.9 meters without breathing apparatus in the swiming pool this morning!







Looks cool in the water!

btw I said to my girl that I was gonna wear it for swimming. You can't daddy she replied ! So I explained how it was a dive watch and was especially designed etc etc.

I know that she replied but the strap isn't waterproof!

I still had it on leather! Changed it for a nato, that's better she said.

She's 5!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a wise young lady PG.

Glad the watch survived, I was'nt worried.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

She's wise beyond her years for sure! She's really getting the watch bug! gave her a little dive watch I have laying in a box, she's intrigued about winding it up. She wore it in bed last night!

What with her and the mrs nicking my watches I'll have none left soon!

btw Time keeping is vg. lost 4 secs on the wrist in a 15 hour wearing but crown up overnight it gained 1 sec so can't complain at all.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My little girl is the same, she took a liking the Suunto that I bought. 50 odd mm, looks enormous on her but she loves it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My granddaughter(5 in couple of weeks) likes watches. However she's not overbothered about wearing one yet. Unless she's picky like me & don't like the cheap ones I try to give her


----------

